# Garmin Etrex: Data import and Google Earth integration?

## keet

I got a nice Garmin Etrex Legend H for my birthday, and I got it working, too.  It works well with gpsd, once I added that to my package.keywords to install the most recent version and added the garmin use flag.  I have just two questions:  How can I import my tracks and waypoints for it into Linux, and how can I modify gegpsd (Google Earth gpsd) so that it will work with it (since changing the interface to /dev/ttyUSB0 doesn't seem to work -- apparently it outputs its data in a different format)?

Maybe I should start a new thread, but I'll begin here.  By the way, it works nicely with gpsdrive, xgps, and other similar programs, but it's just so easy to cache satellite imagery with Google Earth.

Mod edit: Split from HOWTO - Garmin GPS USB. --timeBandit

----------

## timeBandit

 *keet wrote:*   

> Maybe I should start a new thread, but I'll begin here.

 In this case, your first instinct was correct (the topic had been idle for 18+ months).  :Wink: 

----------

